# Pacers possibly on the move to Vancouver



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> Rumors are starting to spread that Francesco Aquilini, owner of the NHL’s Vancouver Canucks, is reportedly expressing interest in purchasing the Indiana Pacers and moving the team to Vancouver, B.C.
> 
> Pacers co-owner Herb Simon is working as hard as he can to work out a new arena deal with the Indianapolis Capital Improvement Board and says he doesn’t want to see Indy without an NBA team.
> 
> Simon, could be using Aquilini as leverage against the Indianapolis Capital Improvement Board.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/170615-pacers-to-vancouver-canucks-owner-makes-pitch-to-simon

I'm really not too worried because It's just a rumor but ya never know!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I live in vancouver and I would love to have a team in town. I don't think it'll be the Pacers though. There are other teams that's doing worse than the Pacers attendance wise and it's just hard to imagine the state of Indiana not having a professional basketball team.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

how about just moving the grizzlies back? grizzlies aren't doing so well in memphis with attendance either and heisley has been rumored to be shopping the team. i'm sure hoops fans in vancouver would re-embrace the grizzlies with a new owner and with young studs like oj mayo and gay on the team. hire shareef as an assistant.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah it would be just wrong for Indiana to not have a team. Indiana lives, breathes and sleeps basketball. The last couple of years the fans just have had nothing to cheer about so you cant blame people for not wanting to waste their money to go to Pacer games.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would love to have the Grizzlies back but like a lot of people in Vancouver it feels good to see Michael Heisley lose more money after stealing our team away. The city of Vancouver gave him a huge welcome when he purchased the team and he flat out lied about his plans for the team right at the beginning. With the current economy I wouldn't be surprised if more teams starting to look for new cities since they can't afford to lose as much money like before.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

1) I have a feeling that even if the team does move to vancouver, which is should and it better change it's name because the Vancouver Pacers doesnt sound right and doesn't make since.




2) Larry Bird and Isiah Thomas will get another team going so it hoosierville wont be without a team.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

There's absolutely no way the Pacers leave Indy...NO way.


----------



## big time pacer fan (May 23, 2009)

the pacers are not moving no where, so you guy's up there in canada can just wish for a team.


----------



## AgeOfCJ24 (May 29, 2009)

Well as long as the NBA never moves a team outside North America then I have no problem with this however I hate seeing teams move around simply because of the history issue.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

big time pacer fan said:


> the pacers are not moving no where, so you guy's up there in canada can just wish for a team.


Hey nice to see another Pacer fan join! Welcome to the site! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

big time pacer fan said:


> the pacers are not moving no where, so you guy's up there in canada can just wish for a team.



Welcome to our boards, and I hope get to see you here often.


----------

